# My Puppy Won't Stop Cutting The Cheese!



## Tiffany (Feb 13, 2014)

:shut-mouth: :shut-mouth:
And BOY! Do they smell awful!

He farts more often in his sleep, but let me tell you, they are silent but deadly.

Right now I'm feeding him Nutro Ultra Puppy Food, sometimes with the a teaspoon of the wet version of the same dog food. He gets absolutely no table scraps, basically anything besides his kibble and his training treats which interchange between pet botanics and Zukes! He's always had gas from when we've gotten him. Which was a month ago. I purchased the wrong dog food (Nutro Natural Choice instead of Ultra, silly me didn't know the difference) but he still had gas. This is the same puppy food he was getting with the breeder. It's my understand this is pretty premium dog food not 5 star but like 4 star... Believe me if I had 5 star dog food budget that's what I would be feeding him. Has anyone has this issue with this particular dog food or the NUTRO brand in general any thoughts on what worked best for your poodle. Your opinions are deeply appreciated it.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

Fr my own dogs, that usually means something isn't agreeing with them. You could try digestive enzymes and see if that helps. Puppies can have touchy tummies...


----------



## wiseoldwoman (Mar 14, 2014)

I had that problem with one of my standards when he was a puppy. Checked into his food, discovered he was sensitive to lamb. He's since grown out of it. Good luck.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Many times flatulence is caused by swallowing large amounts of air if they are 'gulping' their food......common for puppy to 'gulp' so I would try to slow down his eating with a 'slow feeding' type feeder. Also feeding 3 small meals rather than 1 or 2 larger meals a day.
Another reason can be malabsorption ....related to incomplete digestion of carbohydrates. With this the food has to be changed to a highly digestable low-fiber diet. I would not try this until you have tried the slower feeding thing and maybe giving him a probiotic/enyzmes to help his digestion. Good Luck! It's a stinky problem my son battles with his aging Golden Retriever....that dog can clear a room!LOL!


----------

